# Christmas in Cincinnati (late Submission)



## Chris Stegner (Jan 25, 2008)

NOTE: Scroll Right

I know it's a bit late for Christmas photos, but I found this one looking through my huge "stuff to edit" folder and thought I would post it.

It's of the "Center" of Cincinnati, OH called Fountain Square. Comprised of 10 images and stitched together.

Comments?







Thanks!


----------



## Chris Stegner (Jan 25, 2008)

I just looked this over after I posted it and it's a bit noisy in the sky, Oh Well, sorry about the post!


----------



## MarcusM (Jan 25, 2008)

Nice panorama. What ISO did you have? I would have gone for a lower ISO w/tripod.

Nice composition though.


----------



## RKW3 (Jan 25, 2008)

Looks great! Just try removin some of the grain in photoshop.

Nice pano.


----------



## cpelsy2k1 (Jan 25, 2008)

Nice shot but like others said noise is high. I see a Westin in the background, i know where i am staying when i come to Cincinnati. Two words: heavenly bed


----------

